# How to start an apartment painting business?



## Keenth7 (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi, i started a painting business not long ago and although i have plenty of experiance in the labor side of the field, i dont have much experience managing a business since i've always worked for a contrator by the hour and weekly checks. The boss will obviously not share how it is they find work, so i was wondering if someone out there could help me out on this. How do i contact apartment properties or apartment property agencies? what resources can i use? I did hear my old boss mention faxing a whole bunch of properties before getting a responce from a few, so what do i need to fax? is there something special? or simply my insurance and licence #? i would immensely apreciate any help i can get. Thank you


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

Have you thought about emailing realtors with your experience and contact info?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Have you contacted any management company's?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Introduce yourself to the managers of the complexes and ask who you can contact about doing work for them.


----------



## Blakelpd5 (Dec 2, 2012)

RH said:


> Introduce yourself to the managers of the complexes and ask who you can contact about doing work for them.



Exactly! Most complexes are managed through a 3rd party company. These management companies have someone that (generally speaking here) lives on the property or has an office on the property with regular hours to help manage the maintenance and be a face to the residents. Good place to start. 

And usually, the property manager is proud and has their company name posted somewhere on the premises.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

The on-site building manager would also know if the owners or management company is getting sick and tired of their current painter's bull5hit.

Might try and get your card to them.

You realize painting apartments is low paying and boring..right?


----------

